# What villager do you find the most beautiful/handsome?



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

I always wanted to do a little interview with everyone one this question.  I always liked to see how everyone their own unique taste in certain things.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so I'm sure everyone has very unique opinions on who is the most beautiful female villager and the most handsome male villager.  So, tell me.  Who do you think is the most beautiful girl and who do you think is the handsomest boy? 

In my opinion, the most beautiful girl is *Ankha* and the handsomest boy is *Rooney!* <3


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

*Portia*

nuff said


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tough to say I gotta say bunnie.


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 3, 2015)

female : Diana
male : Fang


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

I thought for male in my village punchy was pretty decent.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

Definitely Diana for me.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 4, 2015)

Girl: Timbra
Boy: Kyle (though Punchy is a close second)


----------



## Ghiraher (Nov 4, 2015)

_*I find Marshal to be the most handsome, and a tie between Freya and Diana on most beautiful.*_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Diana is so beautiful hnnnnnnn <333
 and I really think Kyle is a cute patoot! Either him or Erik! <3 They are both very lovely ^J^


----------



## daynapapaya (Nov 6, 2015)

Fang is one dashing wolf.

But if Fuschia was human, and real, I would totally date her >_>;


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i think daisy is one of the cutest female villagers.
as for male villagers, i really any of the wolves. :')


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 6, 2015)

Female; Diana, Rosie and Fauna.
Male: Marshal & Static.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 6, 2015)

I thought Gwen was a pretty good looking character


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

Diana is queen of my town and her house is a palace.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

Margie isn't bad looking at all


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 12, 2015)

Diana and Fang


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2015)

Jambette is pretty hot too.


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

i find whitney and diana beautiful, and julian and wolfgang handsome


----------



## Darrling (Nov 12, 2015)

For me Marshal would be the most handsome male. 

For female it would be Fauna.

They're just so adorable, gorgeous little babies and I love them. ​


----------



## Minerva (Nov 14, 2015)

Diana is very pretty.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Colton is pretty dang handsome, I have to say! I think Fuschia is really pretty :>


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 16, 2015)

Diana or Molly


----------



## DivaCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

I've gotta say either Diana, Tia or Whitney. They're both so pretty, I wish they were in my town ;-; Marshall is also pretty handsome to me.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

I think Diana and Whitney are the most beautiful girls. The most stylish male is Julian


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

definitely merengue and julian. i just love their character designs so much!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## Vickie (Feb 17, 2016)

Bruce is the most handsome and manly villager imo,
as for girls, I would say it's a tie between Whitney and Diana


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2016)

Diana. And maybe Fang? I'm not a big fan of Fang though. I'd rather go with Lobo. He's been a boss in my main town.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 19, 2016)

Lily, only because I fell in love with her in 2002, and haven't stopped, thus making her the most attractive to me!!


----------



## sugar-mocha (Feb 19, 2016)

Diana and Marshal are some of my favorites!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 19, 2016)

Sally and Genji, my favorite villagers ever!


----------



## scotch (Feb 19, 2016)

Celia, Diana, and Marshal.


----------



## focus (Feb 19, 2016)

diana is hands down the most gorgeous and fuchsia is a close second i ship it
as for male idk julian is cute i guess


----------



## Romaki (Feb 19, 2016)

Diana is so pretty. *-*


----------



## radioloves (Feb 19, 2016)

Whitney an Apollo <3 Together forever


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Pecan, of course!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

Mine would be Lopez for the males  he's just beautiful. His little face and his colouring, plus his style of clothes. I really think he's the most handsome deer (not cutest deer though, that would be Erik).
For the females I would go with Skye or Whitney, there's something so beautiful about both of them. Their colouring in particular, the wolves are very beautiful generally though I think.


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 22, 2016)

No other Gal like carmen! <3


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 22, 2016)

Whitney and Fauna.


----------



## rebornking (Feb 22, 2016)

*KRISTINE AND NADINE*


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 22, 2016)

JULIAN!!!!! <3


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

i have a huge crush on whitney because of how beautiful she looks.. ; o ; )/


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 23, 2016)

I think Bruce is the most handsome (although I had a hard time deciding between him and Lopez) and I think Willow is the most beautiful.


----------



## Xylia (Feb 27, 2016)

female: diana
male: julian


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 2, 2016)

I think most beautiful would be Pekoe and most handsome would be Chief! marshal in close second


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm actually changing my mind on who is the most beautiful villager....I'm thinking Lopez is actually one of the most handsome to me. He's one of the more unique villagers I think. Although he's my favourite so I'm biased in that sense....
Also chief is so so handsome and cute too. 
The cranky personality really suits him


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

I had forgotten about Pekoe- I'd also put her up there on the most beautiful list.


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 3, 2016)

Pecan and Pancetti. 
Their eyesssss omg

I would say Beau too, but he's just adorable xD


----------



## windloft (Mar 3, 2016)

kyle is so handsome .... i love how cool he looks !!!


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 3, 2016)

Rosie is the most beautiful! I love her and have loved her since 2006!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

female: tie between pashmina and fuchsia. They're prob to my taste only, but they're very pretty to look at! Plus I love them both!
male: kyle!


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 13, 2016)

I think Fauna and Ankha are beautiful


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 13, 2016)

Zell is handsome as far as blackbucks go, lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 15, 2016)

Marshal o.o


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 16, 2016)

Julian is the best~
I think he's in love with me lol.


----------



## Elov (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd honestly have to say Diana and Fang, now cutest would be a whole different story.


----------



## silvershred (Mar 17, 2016)

I really like Phoebe's design, I've never had her in my town though. I also love Shep, he just looks cool.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ankha is a really nicely designed villager. I find Marshal really endearing too!


----------



## Kalhyna (Mar 19, 2016)

Diana and Chief


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think Ankha and Diana are so beautiful!!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 19, 2016)

For most cute, adorable, and sweetest I would have to say...ASTRID!!! <333


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 19, 2016)

Julian. Do I need to say more?


----------



## HoopaHoop (Mar 19, 2016)

i like Colton.. his blonde hair and blue eyes.. they match perfectly together <3


----------



## px41 (Mar 19, 2016)

Shawna said:


> For most cute, adorable, and sweetest I would have to say...ASTRID!!! <333



They look gorgeous. I think Croque is hawt.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

The most beautiful girl has to be Fuschia, and the most handsome male I'd say is Julian.


----------



## Xylia (Mar 20, 2016)

Most handsome male Julian


----------



## jozial (Mar 21, 2016)

I think Olivia is the prettiest, but I'm not sure what constitutes handsome... maybe Genji? I like his eyes.


----------



## Emeralddreamer (Mar 23, 2016)

I think Whitney is really pretty with her Snow White fur, bright blue eyes and pink/purple eyeshadow. Julian is the most fabulous male but I find Keaton or Pierce to be really elegant in their own way


----------



## Quagsire. (Mar 23, 2016)

Diana by far.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

Curlos is my favorite. So definitely him for most handsome.

And... I'd say Dierdre is really beautiful to me!


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Mar 24, 2016)

Diana is the most beautiful because of her purple hair and eyes ♥ and the most handsome is Octavian because of his blushing ♥♥


----------



## MTPockets (Mar 26, 2016)

Diana is gorgeous! As for the guys I really don't know. Deli is cute, but were talking about handsome. I'm just going to go with Julian, guys can be pretty too.


----------



## Miiniie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Diana is very beautiful, her face is so sweet and pretty...


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Diana is super pretty.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2016)

Although Julian is a male, I personally find him very pretty. Diana and Merengue are also very eye-appealing.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 1, 2016)

Girl-Freya and Whitney
Guy-Kyle because he reminds me of Kakashi from Naruto!!


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

Girl: Chevre & Tia
Guy: Julian & Scoot


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 3, 2016)

Fauna and Diana are gorgeous, and Beau and Erik are the most handsome. I love all the deer villagers <3


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

Female: Probably Rosie...
Male: O'hare! <3


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 6, 2016)

Static/Grizzly for the dudes, Molly for the ladies. Static looks calm and collected, and Grizzly looks like your average, everday Grizzly Bear.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 6, 2016)

Amelia is really pretty.


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 6, 2016)

The most beautiful female villagers I've had are Violet and Melba. I'm not really sure about male villagers since I've only had a few come through my town.


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 7, 2016)

Julian is pretty fabulous!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

Girl: Skye

Boy: Fang


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 12, 2016)

Fauna would be the most beautiful,  and Shep would be the most handsome


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

Honestly I think that Bunnie is the most attractive female! If not her, then Merrie. 

As for the male ?*definitely Wolfgang. Or Apollo.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm probably in the minority when I say this but I really think Olivia is pretty. I love her little eyelash and her coloring. I kno not many people are fans of her for some reason. At least she isnt as bad as Monique  the most handsome would have to be Fang or Wolfgang. They are just so majestic and pretty c:


----------

